# What is the fastest way to cycle my Fluval Ebi



## Guest (Mar 17, 2011)

I already have a 15 gallon shrimp tank established for over a year. Could I run the filter for the Ebi in my established tank and then put in the Ebi? The 15 gallon has two sponge filters running in the tank. I do not want to use the aqua soil that is in the 15 gallon in the Ebi because it is because of the aqua soil I am getting rid of that tank (I can't take the constant cloudiness). The tank has red cherries, crystal reds, tigers, and rudolph. What is the fastest way to get them in the Ebi?


----------



## taureandragon76 (Apr 21, 2010)

If you have two sponge filters in the established tank just pull one out and put it in the ebi and you should be good to go. Or the method you suggested will work too but take longer for the new filter to get established.


----------



## Mferko (Jun 8, 2010)

or you can not bother using the sponge in the ebi filter, cut off some of the sponge from the sponge filter and use that instead

when i got my ebi what i did was cut the provided sponges in half and then grab some established eheim biosubstrat pro from my cannister filter and tossed it in, instant cycle.


----------



## Guest (Mar 17, 2011)

good ideas ... i like the sponges in the ebi filter ... i am going to try and get it going today ... if i use the sponges from the established tank, would the tank be cycled right away or should i wait ???


----------



## Mferko (Jun 8, 2010)

it would be cycled right away, esp since shrimps dont create much waste, throw a couple plants in there and you'd be good to go


----------



## Guest (Mar 17, 2011)

great, thanks for your help ... i will test the water just to be sure ... sorry for one more question, could i add new plants and not plants from the established tank ... another reason i am starting a new shrimp tank is the rudolph shrimp ate all the live plants ...


----------



## Mferko (Jun 8, 2010)

yes, if you want to stop by my place, i shut down my shrimp tank and have a large clump of hygro rosa nervis u can have for free i'll give you some x-mas moss too

i live on 43rd and vine in vancouver and will be home this evening, gonna go out and run an errand now for a couple hours tho
u can call my cell if your interested 604 417 7935
cheers

mike

(if u catch the #16 arbutus downtown on granville it stops u off 2 blocks from my house on 43rd and arbutus)


----------



## Guest (Mar 18, 2011)

thanks that is very generous of you but i have a moss "structure" i am going to try to move over :O) thanks anyways :O)


----------



## Mferko (Jun 8, 2010)

no problem


----------

